# Trust me, Chlorella is the cure.



## nordattack (Dec 11, 2002)

It has been over a year now and I just want to report on the miraculous success I have had in eliminating my "severe" constipation with chlorella. I have posted about this before but feel I need to share once more. My life is so happy because of it. I take the "NOW" brand chlorella, 1000mg tablets. I take 4 tabs per day. Here is my routine. Note that it takes about one full week for the effects to get going, sometimes two for some people. Upon first waking I take 2000mg colostrum on an empty stomach with room temp water. 30 min to a hour later I eat one bowl of frosted mini-wheat's with cut nectarines then immediately take two chlorella tabs with an 8 oz glass of room temp water and my multi-vitamin. For lunch I have my big meal of the day which is anything I want mostly but I avoid all white bread and white flour dough products and pasta. This stuff is very constipating. With that meal I drink plenty of room temp water and finish the meal with an 8 oz glass of room temp water and two more chlorella tabs. About three hours later I eat a couple of handfuls of peanuts with plenty of room temp water. The peanuts help in forming bulk and keeping the stool soft. Finally a couple of hours before bed I have a light snack like a bowl of ice cream or some fruit. This routine has saved my life, I was so depressed and in so much pain that I contemplated ending it, it was that bad. But with the chlorella I have gotten my movements to every two to three days and some times every day and even in some cases twice a day! I couldn't believe it. The bowel movements are quick and easy with soft well formed stools, but don't be shocked to discover that your stools will be green from now on. I emphasize room temp water because I found cold water hurts a person with IBS and causes the digestive system to slow down and we don't want that. We want a warm active system with plenty of friendly bacteria growing wild. "NOW" brand chlorella, two 1000mg tablets right after a meal twice a day. The frosted mini-wheat's with a nectarine helps to form bulk but does not irritate like bran. I avoid soda. Here is a link where you can read all about chlorella. I hope it helps you all. No more laxatives for me! http://www.health-books.com/NaturalHealth/...nggevity_p3.htm


----------



## doo (Jul 18, 2003)

Hi there,Thanks for the info on Chlorella. I actually just picked some up at the health food store.Quick question for you...Aren't you supposed to take it on an empty stomach rather than right after you eat?Also, did (or do) you take any other supplements such as magnesium et al.?Have you tried zelnorm? I am just asking as you think that Chlorella is the cure...and I've just started zelnorm and want to take anything that will help my IBS-C.Thanks a lot.D


----------



## PoetessLisa (Sep 19, 2003)

I too just want to say how much Chlorella has helped my IBS-C. I started taking 3 NOW Chlorella caps a day about 5 months ago and I am still astounded at how much it has helped. I am as regular as I have ever been! I don't quite understand what Chlorella does but it really helps to clean your system (naturally, not like a lazative) and it has made my nails grow beautiful and long. I'm so happy I tried it and I encourage all others with C to give it a shot for a few weeks. I think you will be thankful you did.Good luck!


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I bought the liquid and you put several drops in water. I haven't noticed that it helps much. Maybe the capsules are better.


----------



## DavidLA (Nov 28, 2000)

HI Nordattack,-I was just wondering what brand of colostrum do you take??I'm also a big fan of chlorella but take the sun chlorella brand instead.


----------



## cshaw (May 24, 2003)

Are there any side effects such as increase flatlence (gas)?


----------



## Gooby (May 11, 2013)

I have to say that chlorella helped me a lot and I wasn't even expecting it to. I was taking it to build up my immune system, and I am taking 10 small tablets a day (I use the Source Naturals brand because it is cheap and available at my local grocery store). I think it has a lot of fiber in it which is good, but I also think that the good bacteria love eating it. I noticed much looser stools and much, much smellier stools. I use my bathroom vent fan to get rid of the horrible smells.

I also have been taking two tablespoons of potato starch (from Bob's Red Mill, also available at the local grocery store), chia seeds (which have soluble fiber that bacteria eat), oat bran (also has soluble fiber), ground flax seeds, and kefir and probiotic sauer kraut and other fermented veggies. Potato starch is what they call resistant starch, we can't digest it very well, so it passes into the large intestine and the bacteria go mad eating it. I also eat lots of cooked mushrooms.

It is not a cure, but a daily regimen. If I skip too many days of the above things, my constipation comes back. As long as I do it at least once a day or at least every 2 days, I'm fine and my stools are soft and easy to pass.


----------



## Gooby (May 11, 2013)

Tiss said:


> I bought the liquid and you put several drops in water. I haven't noticed that it helps much. Maybe the capsules are better.


Yes, the tablets, actually are what I take, and I think they are better than the drops. Look for ones that say they have had the cell wall broken, so the bacteria in your gut can eat what is inside the algae. The tablets have more substance to them than the drops, there's more for the bacteria to eat.


----------

